# 7+ white bass limits by noon



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

we went last night and didn't do any good (10 total) till the sun came up. we caught 3 limits on my boat (biggest went almost 4 on the boga) and the other boat that went had 4+ limits (5 guys) we had double, triple, and quadruple hookups. everybody we talked to had 5 or 6. guess it was just our day.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

where did you catch them?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Lake? Creek? Stream? Pond? Ditch?:tongue:

Nice stringer. WTG


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

yeah thats what i was thinking don't want your spots or gps numbers but was it in north america?


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks, i had been up 40 hrs when i wrote that report. i forgot to mention some of the details. it was up on the trinity river around the hwy 19 bridge. That pic is only the stringer from my boat. most were caught trolling and it got pretty crazy but loads of fun with the multiple hookups. they didn't care what we were draggin or the color or the depth (although i'de say the ones running 8-10' foot deep put better fish in the boat). we had everything from red and white to chartruse and they wore every one of them out. we were only working about a mile of water also. we were only keeping ones bigger then 11" we caught over 125 i'de say and the other boat had well over 200.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Which way were they headed?*

S-N-N,

I'm wondering if those were post-spawn fish headed back to the main lake?

From the picture, its hard to tell, but does look like you either have a lot of males or post spawn females.

Now my question, if you don't mind, were most of your catches trolling upstream or downstream directions...or did you not notice a difference?

Here's why I ask...and I'm just trying to learn everything I can about whites in the Livingston watershed...all fish I'm familiar with in a school will usually not take an artificial that is moving towards them...but one moving away from them is more natural and triggers the strike instincts. Generally, a bait fish or anything else in the water does not swim toward the predator, but away from....hence a lure trolled toward a school is far less effective than one trolled away.

So, my theory, which I tested earlier a few times at Riverside is that if you caught most of your fish trolling downstream, then these are post-spawn fish.

May sound crazy to some and maybe it is with all the millions of shad in the water moving all directions...but I think I'm on to something. 
Thanks.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

i'de say 80% of all the fish from both boats had eggs or milt, that photo doesn't do them justice. if i remember correctly those two big uns down in front you can see were 3 1/2 lbs apiece and ready to burst. we caught them going upstream and downstream. didn't matter we would mark fish and as soon as the lure went around the area bam- fish on. we caught 29 going downstream then turned around and got 25 on the way back.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thats good news. Says to me that the spawn still hasn't happened there..but the clock is ticking and time runing out. Thanks.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

All of the white bass appear to be waiting for another rain to trigger a run upstream to spawn. The white bass I saw at White Rock Creek last week were all close to the lake, and whites around the 19 bridge at this time indicate to me that they are staged up and waiting for a stronger current to go up the streams and spawn.
They do seem to be on the cuff of either spawning or re-absorbing their eggs. 
Years like this with little rain will often find them spawning on main points of the lake, like around the South West end of the island and just about any wind swept point where the current set up by the wind will keep their eggs from getting silted over.
That was a heck of a catch and a good report Slim-N-None.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks shadslinger, I like to give the detailed reports cause I like to think it helps people put their kids on fish. I do have one question, are the guys fishing the river as tight lipped as the guys on the coast when the fishing is hot? cause i see reports on here and talked to people up there and don't see that much going on unless it is at the lock and dam.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't know about others, but I had great success around Riverside in January and posted here about it. Then got sick and didn't fish for three weeks. Then heard about the hybrids at lock and dam...

Here's what I'll say, I'd trade 25 whites for one of those hybrids any day of the week. They are flat awesome!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Slim-N-None, the local fishermen are pretty tight lipped on the river and for the most part Lake Livingston as well, I'm kind of an exception. It's a big lake and plenty of white bass to go around, so I share my success, and failures on the 2cool board. And I think I benefit from doing so, as others will let me know when I point them to a spot if they did well or not. When it comes to fishing knowing either way when someone fishes a spot is helpful. Kind of like 20 questions, a "no" to your question can be just as helpful as a "yes". I enjoyed your report here and i look forward to moer.
SS


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I sure would like to post more freshwater reports because I used to be a die hard freshwater fisherman (conroe, livingston, and rayburn) when i lived on the northside of houston, now i live 20-25 miles from the coast and it's a long drive to even get to the south end of conroe and i don't get to go that often. Found out it's 105 miles from my driveway to the hwy 19 bridge ramp, and a full tank of gas. if i can fill the freezers its worth the trip. but if i come up empty the wife wants to know why do i go and i got to listen to that for a couple of weeks. even if i hadn't caught anything we got to see a large herd of deer, and a bald eagle, not to mention all the other critters. it was nice to get out and away from the city for a day. The best thing is i don't have to scrub the boat from top to bottom when i get home.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

Slim-n-None way to go!!! This is the first report I have seen that someone has really got into the whites. Hope it lasts long enough for other people to cash in on the fun!! Nice picture too!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice catch - Slim-N None!

I am real busy right now at work and will not get a change to go but *did you have any trouble launching that boat at hwy 19? *Shadslinger has been sharing some information with me but I think he is going to give up soon. Either I am busy at work or can't find someone to go with. I don't mind going to one of the lakes or Galveston by myself but the rivers are different. If there is not a dock its hard. Maybe I will get up there one of these days.

Thanks for sharing. Those of us stuck at our desks really appreciate it.


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

*Lake Conroe*

We haven't been able to make it to the lake lake lately, but hope to go this weekend. Has anybody been doing good with the whitebass or stripers on Lake Conroe?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

gofish2day said:


> Nice catch - Slim-N None!
> 
> ...Either I am busy at work or can't find someone to go with. I don't mind going to one of the lakes or Galveston by myself but the rivers are different. If there is not a dock its hard. Maybe I will get up there one of these days.


Give me a shout (PM) if you want to go up there. We can go in my boat or yours...I don't fish weekends, however, because of the crowds and usually fish alone


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Congrats on the catch!!! Some chubby ones in there.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

we didn't have a problem launching just finding a place to park the boat so we could load everyone. if you go to the left of the ramp (facing it in the boat) there are a couple of spots you can pull up. but watch out for the rocks. my grandpa talked to some people he knew and they got three limits the same day, all on shad. they are talking about going this weekend, but my freezer is full and i figure after this post that river is gonna be a mad house.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Shadslinger is one of the few great guys who don't mind sharing information on fishing...period. How else are we (fishermen/women) going to train the next generation of fishing little ones( our kida/grandkids) if we can't relay on other to help. God created this world for US all to enjoy-like shadslinger said "there are enough whites for all to have a good time-just take a few kids for the experience". Seen enough mess over in Iraq (former marine GW1) to last a lifetime. Lets all enjoy what we take for granted here in the USA.
Way to go SS,Sli-N-none on your post that beneficial to all


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*SJR white bass..3.2.09*

While taking wife to doctor for cancer checkup, I ask her if she mind if I played in the water on the San Jacinto river off hiwy 59. Since she was at the Kindwood hospital-not too far she ok'd. I just did not like the waiting room stuff. Long story short cancer okay
How for fishing report on SJR: the wind was a little much but die hard fishermen were out (I had to be at work around 10:00 after wife Dr appt.), I wasn't reayy expecting to catch anything due to wind, but this got mind off wife issues. I was tossing bettle spin-whit/blk when first fist hit. After a few more tosses and no hit I switched on the fish and threw mimic minnow in chrt and got two more hit-actually if I had tandem rig I could have got two at time-fish were chasing the hook fish up close. Then as time get near to leave I tos chrom/blu rat and finished on the last fish. all were 13" to 14" and full of eggs, only one male (his sac look dried up).. The had to leave to get wife and get ready for work. May try to get back out this weekend up near riverside.:an4:


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

bowhntr,where did you go if you don't mind me askin. like under the hwy 59 bridge? we are trying to find a place thats closer to pearland to just feel a tug. i have one place down here i've heard has some good cats (in a bayou/canal), but i'm looking for eating fish. my brother lives in greenspoint so he's pretty close to all my old hotspots. the white bass are fun to catch, but im ready for the crappie to start moving. i know a few are being caught, but i don't chase em till the june bugs show up.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Catching whites beats waiting in the Dr's office any day of the week. Nice report and pics. Hope everything is okay with your wife, wish her the best.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Well Stated Bowhntr!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Not at all Slim...if you know Greenspoint area you can get to this spot. it is in Humble just past Ssuper Target. Hiway 59 N (you'll see SJR-under if as you cross 59), but mostly exit 1960 and stay on feeder (drive past Home-Depot) the old 59 bridge is now a landmark, but this is where I was fishing-southbound side. They have kind of made it into a nice fishing area with parking. You will have cross those K-rails (the ones that divide the frerways) to actually get down to river edge. Plenty of sandy area to walk down bank. So you you catch your limit-when will be fish fry??? hope this helps-easy to get to


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

i have not been in the humble area since about 2 months after they built the home depot, and i'm pretty sure I don't remember a super target. I think you are talking about the area where they used to go mudding. i'm going to probably going to take a pass this weekend from fishing but my uncles and grandpa are going saturday. as for if i catch any whens the fish fry, well i got to cach em before i can plan what i am going to do with them first. and i have never got into fish twice in a row. if i did, i wouldn't know what to do.


----------

